# **** Y U R I M A G U A S ****** 2009



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

YURIMAGUAS.

Al moderador……….poner este thread en imágenes de ciudades peruanas……departamento de Loreto. Es el único de Yurimaguas.

Fotos de este año de la ciudad de Yurimaguas, departamento de Loreto.
Ciudad de unos 60 mil habitantes en la selva baja a orillas del río huallaga.
Yurimaguas se comunica con Iquitos via fluvial y con Tarapoto y el resto del país vía la carretera trans oceanica en bellísimo estado bien pavimentado con el mejor paisaje visto en el Perú de selva alta a selva baja.










vista del centro de la ciudad. Destaca la catedral



























av. Jáuregui, principal arteria de Yurimaguas.









calle comercial



























arte en las calles.









calle frente al aeropuerto

[IMG http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/4808/dsc05688w.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/1623/dsc05737o.jpg[/IMG]
el rio huallaga









tanque q da agua a Yurimaguas.









calle centrica.









catedral.









aeropuerto…..poco usado, solo avionetas.









coliseo cerrado


















calle en barrios nuevos.










Yurimaguas y alrededores……………y otros.









Faustino rios macedo (fayo)….. en la zona rural de Yurimaguas.









un lindisimo paisaje…….ojala no me pirateen.









el suri y otros….









rica calle después de una lluvia. MUNICHIS









CARRETER TARAPOTO – YURIMAGUAS









oe flaca.









el trago sale de este producto.



















COMENTARIOS

ESPERO Q LO PONGAN EN EL ARCHIVO


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gusta la plaza y la iglesia matriz.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por las fotos! Lo único que me gusta de ese pueblo es la iglesia.


----------



## gorcha2 (Aug 31, 2008)

la plaza esta decente y lo q si me gusto es todas las foto aparece todo pintado y tarrejeadito un signo de mejora en nuestra ciudades


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

te ayudo con dos fotos que no salieron por falta de un corchete


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*Gracias por las fotos ...*

Se ve bastante movimiento comercial, no es un lugar pobre ...

Esta es la única foto en donde Yurimaguas parece ciudad :wallbash:









En el resto es un conglomerado de personas y construcciones con poco urbanismo .... a excepción de la parte antigua de la ciudad, que no luce tan desordenada y caótica


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Gracias por mostrarnos imágenes de Yurimaguas, Fayo. primera vez que veo fotos de esta pequeña ciudad. Aprovechando que es zona de lluvias deberían planificar el crecimiento de nuevas calles y avenidas que sean más amplias y con bermas centrales verdes.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*OK...TRATAMOS DE HACER CONOCER NUESTRO PAIS*

lo que se tratA es 
DE mostrar en este thread son paisajes y realidades urbanas....no necesariamente seran fotos de calles, plazas o avenidas hermosas, los cuales en el peru escasean, sino la realidad...............o sea paraque conOzcan gratis algo de nuestros pueblos, los amigos foristas peruanos y del extanjero y tengan idea de como estan nuestras ciudades.

calidad de ciudades y lo maximo en urbanismo solo y talvez en ciudades del primer mundo.

al menos con un par de fotos ya sabemos como estan nuestras ciudades, ya tenemos idea del tipo de calles y casas, el paisaje q lo rodea, la ubicacion, la calidad de vida, desarrollo urbano, proyecccion urbana y crecimiento actual de su poblacion y de la urbe, incluso el tipo de vida q llevan.....

seguire poniendo fotos..............


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Bonita iglesia.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

pintoresco... linda iglesia...


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Dios que obsesion tienen en la selva y bueno todo el pais con las mototaxis.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

cuando le pondran en imagenes de ciudades peruanas.....el MODERADOR haber si le ubica en el departamento de loreto.......pues no lo hay......solo lo vemos a iquitos.

saludos....

algunas fotitos pondre luego...


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

Gracias Fayo por darnos a conocer esta parte del pais.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*ya?*

sky cuando le pondras en imagenes de ciudades peruanas...........pues seria como un archivo.....para los q quieren conocer el peru..............pondre mas fotos.................o quiza no merece por ser ciudad de la selva?


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Ya puse tu thread en el índice, Fayo (Sky no se encarga de eso). Estoy recontra apretado de tiempo, por eso es que me atraso (como les consta a otros, que están esperando desde hace mucho). 
Más bien, ¿alguien no querrá encargarse del índice?


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

Qué linda nuestra selva...


----------

